# *Pictures, Impressions* Fenix RC40, 3500lm Searchlight



## gopajti (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello guys, RC40 arrived few days ago.. here is my impressions and pictures


*official
*
*Description
*
RC40 features our exclusive RAPID SCAN BEAM to deliver an excellent combination of throw and overall coverage. A stunning 3500-lumen output is transformed into a 710-meter throw for long range identification and a 90 degree wide beam for maximum close-range coverage. Combined with advanced power solutions which enable extended periods of runtime for long-running task lighting, RC40 is THE CHOICE for field operations and more.

*Features*

· Uses Cree XM-L (U2) LED with a lifespan of 50000 hours
· Tailored 7800mAh / 7.4V rechargeable Li-ion battery
· 299mm (Length) x 54mm (Battery Tube Diameter) x 108mm(Head Diameter)
· 1310-gram weight (including the battery)
· Digitally regulated output maintains constant brightness
· Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
· Dual switch on the head for fast and convenient operation
· Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
· Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
· Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
· Included accessories allow reliable 100V~240V AC and 12V car charging

*Main specs*

*LED type:* 4*Cree XM-L U2 led
*Output/Runtime*: 35lm (160h), 150lm (50h), 550lm (15h), 1500lm (5h), 3500lm (1.5h), Strobe (3500lm) (ANSI FL1)
*Peak Beam Intensity:* 126.000cd (ANSI FL1)
*Distance:* 710m (max) (ANSI FL1)
*Impact resistant:* 1m
*Waterproof:* IPX-8 (underwater 2m)
*Size:* 299mm (length), 54mm (diameter), 108mm (head)
*Weight:* 1310g (including battery)


*My impressions,*

*Pros*

+ Nice packing
+ High quality machining, very solid construction
+ Perfect anodizing, no scratch etc
+ Perfectly centered leds
+ Clean reflector, lens surface, no dust etc, 
+ Nice cool white tint (not yellowish, greenish tint)
+ Very good beam quality (no rings)
+ Powerful long throw with huge spill
+ Well lubricated threads, o-ring
+ The modes are well spaced (35lm, 150lm, 550lm, 1500lm, 3500lm)
+ Hidden strobe mode
+ No pwm or other irritating flickering etc
+ No buzzing sound
+ Battery indicator
+ Large heatsinks on head
+ 12V car charger adapter
+ Stunning performance (3500lm, 126000cd)
+ HUGE size, huge head, huge battery, I really like

*Cons*

- nothing

*Other comment*

- Fenix use BAK C18650CC (2600mAh) cells in battery pack. This is a good battery, the performance is very similar than Sanyo UR18650FM, but I think a 6*18650 battery holder (optional accessory) would be very good for own batteries.

*Links
*
*User manual* - http://www.fenixtactical.com/manuals/fenix-rc40-user-manual.pdf
*Youtube videos* - Links

and now the pictures.. *if you need higher res pls click image*, more photos coming soon, incl beamshots!


----------



## gopajti (Jun 21, 2013)

*RC40 vs Fenix TK35 U2*





*RC40 vs Fenix TK75*





*RC40 vs Olight SR51*





*RC40 vs Jetbeam DDR30*





*RC40 vs Blackshadow Terminator T6nw*






RC40 vs Microfire L500R V3 NW, Blackshadow Terminator T70, Thrunite TN35, Olight SR96 and Niwalker Nova MM15





















next pic: distance ca. 350m!





more beamshots coming soon


----------



## kj2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Great pics


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 21, 2013)

Outstanding pics! :thumbsup:I look forward to see the beamshots.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Would be nice if Fenix updates the RC40 at the end of this year, with XM-L2 U2 leds.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 21, 2013)

Excellent pictures. gopajti! :thumbsup:
You really like huge size, huge head, huge battery. I like too.
But assume your hands are much bigger than mine.


----------



## gopajti (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you guys! first post updated added new pics


----------



## tobrien (Jun 22, 2013)

yeah these photos are awe-inspiring and so dramatic, I like it!


----------



## Spasmod (Jun 25, 2013)

Fantastic light, thanks very much for sharing! what's even more fantastic though are the pictures, you are a seriously skilled photographer. I know how difficult it is to get even half decent shots but yours are incredible.

Cheers

Spas


----------



## gopajti (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you guys, I appreciate these comments :thumbsup:, beamshots coming soon (I hope in next few days)


----------



## grev (Jun 26, 2013)

Poor frog.


----------



## sbbsga (Jun 26, 2013)

grev said:


> Poor frog.



The frog is immortalized now. 

By the way, awesome photos as usual!


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## weekend warrior (Jun 26, 2013)

She's a beast. And I agree with all the above comments, fantastic pictures!


----------



## gopajti (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you sbbsga, warrior

updated pics: added beamshots


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the wonderful beamshots again. gopajti! :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## DENGOH (Jul 8, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Would be nice if Fenix updates the RC40 at the end of this year, with XM-L2 U2 leds.


At the end of this year, I wish Fenix launch a 4 x MT-G2 monster, with 8000 lumens or more. Else not much for me to upgrade from XML U2 to XM-L2 U2.


----------



## gopajti (Jul 8, 2013)

+1 vote for 4*MT-G2 monster :thumbsup:


----------



## holylight (Jul 8, 2013)

Good review!

Gopajti you should use tapatalk to upload your photo. Is more easy. And easy for us to view photo via mobile phone too. Cool!


----------



## holylight (Jul 8, 2013)

DENGOH said:


> At the end of this year, I wish Fenix launch a 4 x MT-G2 monster, with 8000 lumens or more. Else not much for me to upgrade from XML U2 to XM-L2 U2.



$.$


----------



## DENGOH (Jul 9, 2013)

holylight said:


> $.$


Probably I will pay U$599 for one from Fenix since it will be a huge monster built by reputable brand.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 9, 2013)

gopajti, you sure take some nice pics! I always enjoy looking at your threads even if I am not interested in the particular light the thread is about, such as this one. Great talent with the photos, keep it up.


----------



## F. Premens (Jul 9, 2013)

Moaaar!!


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 11, 2013)

Really like your photos gopajti!

The texture of the toad's skin is captured amazingly, and the rest really are excellent. Nice Job :thumbsup:


----------



## whatswrongwithmee (Jul 28, 2013)

Damn your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## gopajti (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you guys!


----------



## whatswrongwithmee (Aug 2, 2013)

I.....ummmmm, brought one, lumens are addictive.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 3, 2013)

Outstanding beamshot pics,gopajti!

Pics like the ones where your testing the RC40 on the road and on the field is the kind of pics one realy wants to see on a longdistance flashlight like the RC40. If you happen to live close to a large field(around 300meters long or so),could you please do a longdistance beamshot showing how the RC40 performs on a real longdistance? That would be awesome!Besides from Fenix own comercial pics, i have not seen so many real longdistance beamshots of the RC40.


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome Pictures! now I want one!
4 x MT-G2Yes Please!


----------



## rdljr1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any beam shots comparing the RC40 to the Olight SR92?


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 16, 2013)

How do you manage to take such stunningly good photos?


----------



## gopajti (May 6, 2014)

added new, 60m distance beamshots, RC40 vs Microfire L500R V3 NW, Blackshadow Terminator T70, Thrunite TN35, Olight SR96 and Niwalker Nova MM15, pls check second post
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Searchlight&p=4229373&viewfull=1#post4229373


----------



## Meatco1 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Appreciate the write up & photos!!!*

I've been looking for a light I could toss in the truck n (and keep charged), as well 
use here at the ranch. Seems this one fits the bill perfectly. 

So, this post just sold me on the RC40. 

Now off to Amazon to place my order.

Respects, 
Richard


----------



## Usagee (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: Appreciate the write up & photos!!!*

I just purchased the RC40 after some time of deliberation amongst the top 3000+ lumen torches. It's a beautiful light. Here are some screen shots of different lights I thought were helpful in making my decision. 

Nitecore TM26 (3500lm)




Fenix RC40 (3500lm)




Olight X6 (5000lm)




4Sevens XM18 (16000lm) 





I wish the RC40 can produce 16000lm! Boy would that be fun. 

Here is my new Fenix.


----------



## JAS (Oct 4, 2014)

*Fenix RC40*

I bought a Fenix RC40 yesterday. I took our dog for a walk last night and it was fun lighting up things around the neighborhood. Anyway, I connected it to the charger last night, but it still isn't fully charged after being connected to the charger for over 11 hours. Has anybody else ran across this issue?


----------



## martinaee (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Fenix RC40*

Hmm... Don't know. Battery maybe weird? Maybe use it a lot then just let it fully charge. Sometimes I hear Li Ion batteries need to be initially charged fully before use but I don't know how much that's actually true.


I wonder why Fenix hasn't upgraded the RC40 to XM-L2's. They could easily get it over 4500 lm I'm guessing. Maybe the RC40 is so expensive they don't want to do that until they can fully clear stock of the XM-L version? It's a beast of a light but really expensive even for your average CPF flashaholic.


----------



## Brand___X (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Fenix RC40*

As has been commented before.. Stunningly beautiful photography of the beam and that finely crafted torch itself


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: Fenix RC40*

Hi, i have a question,

Wchich color of looking into a flashlight beam, of a for example......100 kcD light, is the most annoying......blinding...irritating for the eyes?

Yellow...orange, of an halogen spotlight........pure white.........blue, or purple blue?

My RC40, puts out purple blue light.

IS that the color, which is the most blinding....annoying, and irritating for the eyes? if you look from a distance into the light....and what about white....orange/yellow, and pure white?


----------



## seery (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: Fenix RC40*



RemcoM said:


> Wchich color of looking into a flashlight beam, of a for example......100 kcD light, is the most annoying......blinding...irritating for the eyes?
> 
> Yellow...orange, of an halogen spotlight........pure white.........blue, or purple blue?



Each of us perceive colors in a different and unique way.

Your best bet is to shine a bunch of different lights at the bad guy and ask which one hurts his eyes the most. :thumbsup:


----------

